# Bulk Tungsten Weights



## fender66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys....I'm looking to buy some bulk tungsten weights (the only way I can afford them).

I had a website that I was going to order from, but they've been down for maintenance for several weeks now and I'm betting are out of business. (bulktungsten.com)

I can do a search for them myself, but I want to look at places that you can recommend from experience first.

Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 11, 2012)

No experience, but you might try https://www.tungstenbythepound.com/. Was the site you were interested in https://www.bulktungsten.com ?? Found that here.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 11, 2012)

I can offer discounts on Picasso tungsten - but you won't get deals like you can when you buy in bulk. 

Here's the link, and the code to get 20% off is 20off2011 -- https://www.picassooutdoors.com/?click=55


----------



## fender66 (Dec 11, 2012)

DocWatson said:


> No experience, but you might try https://www.tungstenbythepound.com/. Was the site you were interested in bulktungsten.com ?? Found that here.



Yes, Doc.....that's the site I was interested in. They had decent prices and I guess I just waited too long to make my move.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 11, 2012)

russ010 said:


> I can offer discounts on Picasso tungsten - but you won't get deals like you can when you buy in bulk.
> 
> Here's the link, and the code to get 20% off is 20off2011 -- https://www.picassooutdoors.com/?click=55



Thanks Russ...I'll check them out.


----------

